# Can an IBS attack last over a month?



## Gail S. (Sep 23, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS-C (although I think "mixed" would be more accurate. Most of the time it's under control with use of Miralax, magnesium and stool softeners. I got acutely ill a month ago with what my GP thought was a virus (sudden onset diarrhea, watery diarrhea for 2 days) and when those initial symptoms disappeared, I was left with horrible nausea. Saw a gastro doc, who did bloodwork, stool cultures, and a right upper quadrant ultrasound -- all came back negative. I'm having an EGD on Wednesday, as I have a history of gastric ulcer and gastritis. I can't eat my normal diet and am having very bland meals to the extent that I can tolerate them (toast, soup, chicken). I've lost 12 lbs. in a month. Has anyone had an experience like this? I've never had nausea last so long. Bowels seem to have returned to normal. Am taking medication for nausea but appetite is not returning to normal.

I have to add that I had hand surgery a year ago and shortly thereafter developed neurological symptoms (tremors, balance probs, occasional speech probs), so it's been a stressful year. Also am having spinal issues evaluated, so it's been one thing on top of another. Still, I've never had an "attack" like this and wondering how long this can go on.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can take 4-6 weeks for a healthy gut to settle down after a GI virus/food poisoning. Although upper GI symptoms like that may be more technically one of the upper GI functional disorders rather than strictly IBS.

Usually for any of the chronic functional disorders you are looking at a minimum of 6 weeks of symptoms (although may not be constant, so a minimum of 1 week a month for 6 months also counts).

So given that it is hard to say this can't possibly be functional. It certainly could be. Hopefully they will help you find some relief soon!.


----------

